# Where to get reasonably priced Xifaxan/Rifaximin? I am outside the US



## trademarked (Feb 17, 2018)

I have tested positive for SIBO twice. Once, 4 years ago in the US, and I took a short dose of Xifaxan and it didn't solve my problems, but I was also not responsible with my diet and was eating excessive sugar and carbs. Now recently I tested positive again in Thailand, but they don't have Xifaxan here. I am traveling outside the US, primarily in Asia, for a long period of time. Wikipedia says Xifaxan is approved for use in 33 countries but the citation doesn't show which 33. From googling it seems like Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong has it... but that it may be just as expensive. Wikipedia also said it's in Russia very cheap... that's my last resort...

Has anyone had any luck getting it in Asia?


----------

